

Project Great: General Relativity Einstein/Essen Anniversary Test (2005) - pif
http://www.leapsecond.com/great2005/

======
pif
A little excerpt:

 _According to Einstein, fast-moving clocks run slow (special relativity), and
high-elevation clocks run fast (general relativity). Clocks that run fast gain
time, so given our high elevation and how long we stayed, the prediction was
that these clocks would gain about 22 nanoseconds. This, not because the
clocks were moving (they were in a parked minivan), but simply because the
clocks experienced a lower gravitational field by being 5400 feet above sea
level for two days._

...

 _The plot show the clocks aren 't perfect (even these excellent atomic clocks
vary randomly at the nanosecond level) but they each undergo positive time
dilation and the average (black line) time jump in the three clocks while up
on the mountain for two days is around 23 nanoseconds. Not bad for a first
attempt._

